# E3 and SSN question



## fleurr (May 11, 2012)

Hi all 

Just hoping someone could help me out with a question....my husband is on an E3 and i'm on an E3d and we went to apply for his SSN this morning as it has been 10 business days since we arrived and they processed the application but said he still wasn't in the system and would "periodically" check and then process it...

Does anyone know what kind of time frame we might be looking at? Is there anything we should do/can do to try and speed the process up?

His work is still willing to pay him which is good but they can't enrol him in a lot of the benefits until they have the SSN and it makes renting an apartment/utlities etc tricky

Thanks!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

His employer can enroll him in everything from medical to 401k and add the SS# once it is available. It is somewhat of an inconvenience.

I would follow up daily for a week and then face up with a supervisor.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

From memory it did not take long maybe a week or 2


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

fleurr said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just hoping someone could help me out with a question....my husband is on an E3 and i'm on an E3d and we went to apply for his SSN this morning as it has been 10 business days since we arrived and they processed the application but said he still wasn't in the system and would "periodically" check and then process it...
> 
> ...


If you are not already in the SAVE system 
then file a new SS5 form with them
the request made on the original visa forms dont always make it


----------



## fleurr (May 11, 2012)

thanks for all your advice everyone!

not having much luck here... followed up with SS office sent us to immigration who said we still aren't in the system (and we arrived just over 3 weeks ago)

twostep no idea why but his employer isn't able to enrol him in payroll/me into the benefits etc even with it being applied...all very difficult..it's a big company too so it's not like this is the first time they have faced this situation but they seem incredibly rigid about the process..


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh what a hassle. So to confirm you did wait to lodge it after 10 days of arrival?

I remember being told to wait after 10 days to lodge the forms ( otherwise it would take a lot longer) and I am sure my husband had his about 1-2 weeks after that. I know health insurance could not be enrolled however if we did have anything happen we would pay upfront and be reimbursed after.
All 401 and everything HAD to wait for a SSN. You just cannot do anything without it. This is why I cannot understand how people can be illegal here its impossible to get anything done.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

fleurr said:


> thanks for all your advice everyone!
> 
> not having much luck here... followed up with SS office sent us to immigration who said we still aren't in the system (and we arrived just over 3 weeks ago)
> 
> twostep no idea why but his employer isn't able to enrol him in payroll/me into the benefits etc even with it being applied...all very difficult..it's a big company too so it's not like this is the first time they have faced this situation but they seem incredibly rigid about the process..


the SSA have a process for that 

The SAVE Program has a paper-based verification method for agencies that may be appropriate in limited situations. The agency may verify an applicant’s status by filing a Form G-845 to the designated USCIS Field Office.

USCIS - SAVE Verification Process


----------

